# Subject Selection In O Level For UAE Students Especially Pak Studies, Islamyat And Urdu



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

dear all colleagues. 
i am just starting O level, currently studying in UAE.i have plans to go for public medical college in Pakistan. I am little bit confused about subjects.i know i should study o level five subjects (math, chemistry, physics,English and bio) and i will study A level three subject (bio,physics and chemistry).
so if i will for equivalence to IBCC pakistan, for O level and A level separate. Will they need (Pakistan studies, islamyat and urdu)and if yes then they will count my numbers of these subjects or only need passing mark as requirement.If they do not need these subject then can any body write down formula for o level 5 subject and a level 3 subject separately if i will get all A+ these subject.
is there any proper govt office in Pakistan or any contact number from i get first hand information.
thanks for ur time .


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

dear all colleagues. 
i am just starting O level, currently studying in UAE.i have plans to go for public medical college in Pakistan. I am little bit confused about subjects.i know i should study o level five subjects (math, chemistry, physics,English and bio) and i will study A level three subject (bio,physics and chemistry).
so if i will go for equivalence to IBCC pakistan, for O level and A level separate. Will they need (Pakistan studies, islamyat and urdu)and if yes then they will count my numbers of these subjects or only need passing mark as requirement.If they do not need these subject then can any body write down formula for o level 5 subject and a level 3 subject separately if i will get all A+ these subject.
is there any proper govt office in Pakistan or any contact number from i get first hand information.
thanks for ur time .


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

faiz305 said:


> dear all colleagues.
> i am just starting O level, currently studying in UAE.i have plans to go for public medical college in Pakistan. I am little bit confused about subjects.i know i should study o level five subjects (math, chemistry, physics,English and bio) and i will study A level three subject (bio,physics and chemistry).
> so if i will for equivalence to IBCC pakistan, for O level and A level separate. Will they need (Pakistan studies, islamyat and urdu)and if yes then they will count my numbers of these subjects or only need passing mark as requirement.If they do not need these subject then can any body write down formula for o level 5 subject and a level 3 subject separately if i will get all A+ these subject.
> is there any proper govt office in Pakistan or any contact number from i get first hand information.
> thanks for ur time .


As long as you do your O'LEVELS and A'LEVELS in UAE you do* not* need to take islamic studies, Pakistan studies or Urdu.

And now I will show you how to convert the grades according to the number of subjects you take 

*Okay after a long time i figured out how to convert the grades.
I will show you my results of my IGCSE and convert it now so you get the idea how to convert it.

I got the following in IGCSE. 1 A , 5B's and 1 C ( Not good though)
(According to IBCC, A* = 90, A = 85, B=75 and C=65)
!! Okay so since the matric in Pakistan is out of 900, we would convert all the scores to 900. and the A level to 200. !!

I gave total 7 subjects so my raw marks will be 700.

( The total raw marks will be the number of subjects you take multiplied by 100, For example if a person took 5 subjects 5*100 = 500 will be the raw marks, likewise if 8 subjects were taken then 8*100 = 800 will be the raw marks. In my case 7 subjects so i will use 700 as the raw marks.(

Lets convert now. 1A , 5B's and 1C will be = 85+(75*5)+65 = 525.
So my score is 525/700.

To convert this to percentage we simply multiply the fraction by 100. So, (525/700)*100 = 75%
So here my percentage is 75%. ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 73.5%)

IBCC converts this to 900. To do that multiply the fraction by 900 to get scores according to 900.

This is, (525/700)*900 which is equal to = 675/900
(The percentage remains same, 675/900 * 100 = 75 %) ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 73.5%)



Now comes the A level marks.

For example the A level grades were 3 A* ( A* = 90 )
So the raw mark will be of 300.

Lets calculate the marks and percentage.
90+90+90 = 270
So our marks are 270/300. The percentage will be 270/300 * 100 = 90% ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 88.2%)

Now the IBCC raw mark used is 200 in A levels , but our marks are in 300. SO we need to convert our marks to 200.

Let's do that:- (270/300)*200 = 180
So our marks out of 200 will be = 180/200
(The percentage remains same, 180/200 * 100 = 90%) ( Note IBCC deducts 2% marks so the actual percentage will drop to 88.2%)

These were the individual score calculations for each (Matric (IGCSE/O'LEVELS) and Intermediate (A'LEVELS) )

Now from these two we can calculate the IBCC Equivalence scores (That is IGCSE/O levels AND A levels COMBINED)
We just add up the scores now.

Our IGCSE/O'LEVEL scores were = 675/900
Our A'LEVEL scores were = 180/200

So therefore:- (675/900) + (180/200) = 855/1100 ( Percentage = 855/1100 * 100 = 77.7 % = 78%)
( Note IBCC deducts 2% so from each percentage will be 4% deduction. so the actual percentage will drop to 74.88% )

This score will be the total score in the Equivalence certificate. 855/1100

I hope this was a really big help for people in this forum searching for proper answers.
I request admins to sticky my post so in future people do not repeat the same question.

Allah-Hafiz,
Best Regards, Waleed. *


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear Mr Waleed,
Thanks for your comprehensive response of my queries about subject selection and marks calculation. Once time more Highly appreciate your efforts.
I understand that I do not need Pakistan studies,Islamiyat and Urdu.
Right now I am studying O LEVEL (8 subjects) Math,English,Chemistry,
Physics ,Biology Urdu ,Business and IT so IBCC need my these eight subject for equivalence or only 5 major subject Math,English,Chemistry,Physics ,Biology as mention in their website that they need only five subjects for O LEVEL from overseas students.
May be they need 7-8 O level subjects but they count marks only for 5 major subject (Math,English,Chemistry,Physics ,Biology).please clear me about this issue if you know.
For A LEVEL I understand they need three major Biology,chemistry and Physics.
----------------
For your case I do not understand how they calculate. If you appeared from UAE then even you have studied seven subjects but they should count only major five subject that probably you have 1A and 4B equal to 
85+ 75+75+75+75=385/500
so 385/500*900=*693/900* for O level
similarly for A level,you have 3A*
90+90+90=270/300
so 270/300*200=*180/200*
so total will be have =693/900+180/200=*873/1100*


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

In my opinion since you are doing "O'Levels" IBCC will include all your 8 subjects. from them you will not require islamic, pak studies and urdu because you are doing O levels from abroad.

And for the IGCSE case i think that 5 subjects is their minimum requirement so if you exceed 5 subjects then they will include those too!
Or else you might also be right who knows









Let someone else clear this too! 

Here is the quote from IBCC:- "



*British System*




*GCE ‘O’ Level, GCSE, IGCSE and Equivalent:*

GCE ‘O’ Level is considered equivalent to Secondary School Certificate (SSC) subject to meeting the requirement of Scheme of Studies as under:



Pakistan Based Examinations: Eight subjects including Compulsory English, Mathematics, Urdu, Islamiyat, Pakistan Studies and three electives.
Overseas Based Examinations: Five subjects including English, Mathematics and three electives.


To qualify for Science Group it is necessary to pass Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics and Biology/Computer Science. Rest will be placed in General/Arts/Humanities Group.
"


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

faiz305 said:


> Dear Mr Waleed,
> Thanks for your comprehensive response of my queries about subject selection and marks calculation. Once time more Highly appreciate your efforts.
> I understand that I do not need Pakistan studies,Islamiyat and Urdu.
> Right now I am studying O LEVEL (8 subjects) Math,English,Chemistry,
> ...


Okay I recently got my equivalence for my IGCSE which I gave in UAE.

They wrote in the certificate about the five main subject.

_*BUT they calculated marks for all 7*_

This means if you have subjects more than 5 then the marks are calculated and your percentage is boosted. GOOD LUCK.

I got my equivalence as 75% (675/900)

They did not deduct any 2% from my percentage! Thank God. 

Good luck, Best regards, Waleed.


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear Mr Waleed,
Thanks for update about your marks.
You said you have 1A,3B and 1C but I do not know from which subject you got which grade.
As you said they mention only five subjects (probably physics chemistry, bio , math and English). so may be they actuallycalculate five subjects like this ,
1A,3B and 1C
*85+ (3*75)+65/500=375/500*900=675/900*

in this case probably you have 1A,3B &1C in major five subject what they mention in the equivalence certificate and you have 2B in your extra subjects.
If you do nt mind can you post your certificate or send email on [email protected] 
this will help us understand the actual situation
thanks
take care


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Equivalence Certificate*

Here is the certificate.


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear Mr Waleed,
Thanks for update about your marks.
You said you have 1A,3B and 1C but I do not know from which subject you got which grade.
As you said they mention only five subjects (probably physics chemistry, bio , math and English). so may be they actually calculate five subjects like this ,
1A,3B and 1C
*85+ (3*75)+65/500=375/500*900=675/900

in this case probably you have 1A,3B &1C in major five subject what they mention in the equivalence certificate and you have 2B in your extra subjects.*


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

faiz305 said:


> Dear Mr Waleed,
> Thanks for update about your marks.
> You said you have 1A,3B and 1C but I do not know from which subject you got which grade.
> As you said they mention only five subjects (probably physics chemistry, bio , math and English). so may be they actually calculate five subjects like this ,
> ...


Yes most probably.


----------

